#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  >  فلش پلیر 11  flashplayer11

## mehdifull

نرم افزار فلش پلیر جهت اجرای فایل های فلش.

----------

*amen*,*aramis*,*nekooee*,*REZA164690*,*sirosanbari*,*vahid 6630*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Kambiiz

نسخه ای قرار دادید rc هست یعنی نسخه فاینال نیست و باگ داره لطقا لینک نسخه فاینال را قرار بدید ممنون

----------

*mehdifull*,*vahid 6630*

----------


## mehdifull

دوست عزیز بنده خودم از این ورژن استفاده میکنم و باگی نداره اما این هم لینک ورژن جدید و البته نهایی final
*Adobe Flash Player 16.0.0.296 Final x86/x64*

----------

